# Using Iphone 5 without service plan



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am about to get my iphone shut off since I am broke and I am getting a "dumb" phone. However will I be able to use my phone if I am connected to wireless for emails, and going on the internet and using WiFi services if I am connected to WiFi?
Would I still be able to use facetime and facetime audio?
What happens to my contacts? Will they disappear?
Thanks
:ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This depends if you own the phone. If you are on a two year contract, then the phone was subsidized for you. The phone company may do one of two things, one charging you the cancelation fee of ~$600 or ask for the phone back.

If you own the phone or they allow you to keep it, then you can do as you please. The phone will work on Wi-Fi just as it did on the plan. You can even make 911 calls on it. It just will not be able to make calls, text messages, or access the 4G network.

Facetime is ran over Wi-Fi so yes. The phone company should transfer your contacts if you ask them. Otherwise you will need to reenter them from your iPhone.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

one other thing, you can still make phone calls if you have skype, google voice or some other voip. you will be limited to places that have wifi. 

as far as your contacts, I did not lose mine when I had an iphone and had service turned off.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> This depends if you own the phone. If you are on a two year contract, then the phone was subsidized for you. The phone company may do one of two things, one charging you the cancelation fee of ~$600 or ask for the phone back.
> 
> If you own the phone or they allow you to keep it, then you can do as you please. The phone will work on Wi-Fi just as it did on the plan. You can even make 911 calls on it. It just will not be able to make calls, text messages, or access the 4G network.
> 
> Facetime is ran over Wi-Fi so yes. The phone company should transfer your contacts if you ask them. Otherwise you will need to reenter them from your iPhone.


Oh well I paid $100 for the phone and I was able to get an Iphone. I did sign a 2 year contract. So they can actually take the phone? IT will probably in the contract?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Migs123 said:


> Oh well I paid $100 for the phone and I was able to get an Iphone. I did sign a 2 year contract. So they can actually take the phone? IT will probably in the contract?


they could take the phone but most likely they will want the cash - most do. it would be in the phone contract.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Migs123 said:


> Oh well I paid $100 for the phone and I was able to get an Iphone. I did sign a 2 year contract. So they can actually take the phone? IT will probably in the contract?


You'll find a nice $600 - $700 cost on your phone bill next month most likely.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You'll find a nice $600 - $700 cost on your phone bill next month most likely.


depends on the phone company. with at$t, it is 350 to cancel a contract and can go down depending on how long they had the phone.


----------

